# Revell Germany Star Destroyer - $34.95



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Great Models just got the Revell Germany Star Wars kits in.

http://www.greatmodels.com/

Use the "Search" function for Star Destroyer.

They have the Star Wars Republic Star Destroyer, which includes three paints, one tube of glue and one paintbrush, listed at $34.95. 

That's about the best I've seen it for so far.

James


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I saw one at 20.99 and it was handed to me by a really hot Girl dressed in just a few strips of electrical tape.....then I woke up


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for the link, James! Just ordered one! Total w/shipping was $41.70 and would have been the same whether it was FedEX, UPS or USPS - which is somewhat odd. Anyhow, got it on order.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

fluke said:


> I saw one at 20.99 and it was handed to me by a really hot Girl dressed in just a few strips of electrical tape.....then I woke up


YOU TOO!!??


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

fluke said:


> I saw one at 20.99 and it was handed to me by a really hot Girl dressed in just a few strips of electrical tape.....then I woke up


The reason you woke up is because I ordered the Girl with the electrical tape on


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This is why *this board rocks!* You gotta laugh sometimes. 

No HOBBY should be THAT serious.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I wish I'd seen them on the Great Models site before I bought two of 'em on Evilbay; I got the Star Destroyer for $25 and Anakin's Starfighter for $15, but the guy hit me with a $35 shipping charge.  

BTW, if anyone's interested in my out-of-the-box mini review of Obi-wan's Jedi Starfighter...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=113952


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Zombie!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Just started on Obi-Won's fighter that I picked up at WonderFest. Finiished repainting the interior. You're right, the figures are the same quality(?) as the Scorpion figs. As soon as I figure out where my camera is, I'll post a picture.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> Just started on Obi-Wan's fighter that I picked up at WonderFest. Finiished repainting the interior.


Did you use reference material or just go with what felt right? If it's reference material, where did you find it? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Wow great post! Saved me a bit of $$, plus I hadn't heard of that store before...they have a great selection of stuff, some of which can be hard to find!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

fluke said:


> This is why *this board rocks!* You gotta laugh sometimes.
> 
> No HOBBY should be THAT serious.


 Well My girl with Electrical tape arrived and I had to send her back, she was missing a leg and two arms.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

That I can understand!

But if it was just a matter of no speech.....that would be fine! :tongue:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Lololol


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Did you use reference material or just go with what felt right? If it's reference material, where did you find it? Inquiring minds want to know...


Unfortunately, between WonderFest and work, I haven't even seen the movie yet. I just started laying down colors that seem to fit.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*That looks great!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> Unfortunately, between WonderFest and work, I haven't even seen the movie yet. I just started laying down colors that seem to fit.


Oh, okay, just curious. Looks great so far!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

So, who else placed orders with these folks? Anybody get any sort of order status notification, perchance? They're initial order confirmation does not tell you that they're backordered, which sorta torqued me off. Sent a followup email a couple days later and got a response of "they're on backorder and we'll ship when we get them in from our distributor". 

Anyhow, gonna give it another week before I bug them, I guess. I've not been charged on my CC, so can't complain.


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> So, who else placed orders with these folks? Anybody get any sort of order status notification, perchance? They're initial order confirmation does not tell you that they're backordered, which sorta torqued me off. Sent a followup email a couple days later and got a response of "they're on backorder and we'll ship when we get them in from our distributor".
> 
> Anyhow, gonna give it another week before I bug them, I guess. I've not been charged on my CC, so can't complain.


I ordered from them too, and it's been over the amount of time I was told it would be before they got this item back in stock, and I've received no notification whatsoever about my order status. I called them and was told it would be up to 8 days before they got it back in stock, but I haven't been charged for it either. What's annoying is that there's no clear indication on their website that the item advertised is backordered (unless the yellow exclamation point to the left of the item is representative of a backordered item...not sure about that since those icons aren't explained anywhere on their site), and there's no way to check your order status other than your shopping cart.

In the future I would ask them beforehand if something I want is actually in stock or not. Not notifying customers that something is backordered after they've placed the order is pretty shabby form IMO.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Exactly my problem w/them, too. I even asked them to please consider adding some sort of status to those pages as a form of customer service to make things more user-friendly. I also suggested they could put some sort of blurb in their email response to the order, as well as maybe add a special code/notification on the items page, sort of like what Hobby Link Japan has for each of their items - In Stock, On Back Order, Pre-Release Info, whatever.... I didn't get any of those concerns addressed in the response, tho.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I've gotten the same thing. I ordered one of each and when I called on Monday they said they had one in. I should have asked which one and cancelled the rest. It shouldn't take that long to resupply from a distributor unless the distributor is out too.


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Exactly my problem w/them, too. I even asked them to please consider adding some sort of status to those pages as a form of customer service to make things more user-friendly. I also suggested they could put some sort of blurb in their email response to the order, as well as maybe add a special code/notification on the items page, sort of like what Hobby Link Japan has for each of their items - In Stock, On Back Order, Pre-Release Info, whatever.... I didn't get any of those concerns addressed in the response, tho.


I just talked to them and their distributor is backordered as well, and they have no idea when they'll get them back in stock. I echoed the suggestion that they do a better job of representing out of stock items on their website, with the response being "we've talked about it and it's on the backburner". 

I dunno, but it seems to me that alerting potential customers in a prominent fashion that inventory is out of stock or backordered should be standard operating procedure for selling on the 'net. Every site I can think of that I've ever done any kind of business with does this. Not doing it borders on misrepresentation IMO.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> Well My girl with Electrical tape arrived and I had to send her back, she was missing a leg and two arms.


So did you return the gorgeous woman with the Electrical tape because she was missing a leg and two arms; or because she could still hop away when you weren't looking... :tongue:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Actually I kept her, found some surplus protocol droid parts and grafted them on.


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

I guess I'm part of the waiting game too. I placed an order early in the week and the order status report appears to say they are not currently in stock.

Jay


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Those of you who had orders with greatmodels.com for this might as well cancel them...I got an email the other day saying they probably won't be getting any more kits.



> It has not been confirmed, but I am hearing that we will not be able to get the star wars kits from revell. We can get some star wars items from
> amt/ertl. Sorry! Anne


BTW, they *still* list this kit on their site, and as noted before their site doesn't have the capability of indicating whether or not any item is actually in stock or not.

I won't be doing business with them again until they fix this, frankly.


----------



## Dare (Apr 1, 2003)

Yeah, me too!! I had placed order's for 2 of each kit, for about a week "ObiWan's Starfighter" Was listed on my page as being "instock" but then it went back to "searching for" status, like the rest. 

 

I think I'm going to cancel as well.


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

They are in stock at the Starship Modeler Store and you can get all 6 for $185. We ship within 24 hours of receiving payment.  
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/cfstore

Enjoy!

Linda


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Federation Models has the Revell kits too, but I don't think they have a package deal for all the SW III kits though. The Star Destroyer is priced the same as at Starshipmodeler ($50).

Federation Models


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

halcyon_daze said:


> Federation Models has the Revell kits too, but I don't think they have a package deal for all the SW III kits though. The Star Destroyer is priced the same as at Starshipmodeler ($50).


Yes, Federation Models and CultTVMan also carry the full product line, so if you are frequent visitors of their sites, go ahead and support them. When one of us succeeds, we all succeed. 

You'd have to check to see if they've got them all in stock. I don't know if their prices have changed, but at WF, they had the smaller kits at $30 and the SSM price is $25. Then if you get all six from SSM, you take $20 off the top. So buying all six from FedMod or Cult would cost $220, but you can get all six from SSM for $185. So I guess that's really a savings of $35, not $20.

Revell Germany Kits in the Starship Modeler Store

And, Dare, if you ordered 2 of each kit, you'd get free shipping. All orders over $300 get free shipping in the US and Canada.

Linda


----------



## Dare (Apr 1, 2003)

Cool....Thanks Linda!!

:thumbsup: 

Dare


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

*OT but this is a little bizarre...GM employee got deported*

I just got this email from Great Models...it doesn't pertain to the Star Destroyer issue, but it's kinda weird (and amusing in a dark sort of way):



> Welcome to GreatNews,
> 
> We regret to inform our faithful customers that on this past Tuesday a black INS van pulled up and deported Loic and his family back to France.
> 
> They mumbled something about his papers as they throw him into the van. So, Brandi has taken over the reigns and I can not believe how much more efficiently things are running now! Please don't worry to much about him I am sure they will be ok. (I mean how hard could life really be for him, when he is sitting on a beach god knows where!)


WTF? :freak:

No kidding about how hard life could be for the guy. I'd like to be deported to the French Riviera myself...


----------



## Dare (Apr 1, 2003)

This is strange! I got that same email 3 times now about that guy being deported. Friday I cancelled my order, never heard back from them. Today I get another email about the deportation, so I check my account and all of a sudden ALL SW kits are listed as *"in stock"* and they are being packed for shipping.

Does anyone know what's up with this place??

Dare
(YO)


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

*Woo Hoo!*

Whoa. Very weird. I never got any email....

But, my order status shows "Being Packed", so I don't care. I'm pretty happy, for the most part.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I'm assuming the "deportation" thing is a joke.

The reason the Destroyer came into stock as some people cancelled their order. That's the way it always works. Whoever you all were, Thanks! Now mine is on the way.

James


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Works for me! 

Oh, and thanks again for pointing that site out to us, James. Much appreciated!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

That's O.K. Sorry about the delay though. I forgot that place is bad for putting up things they don't have in stock. I am just glad it came "in stock" (or I guess my name would have been "mud" - LOL!).

James


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Dare said:


> This is strange! I got that same email 3 times now about that guy being deported. Friday I cancelled my order, never heard back from them. Today I get another email about the deportation, so I check my account and all of a sudden ALL SW kits are listed as *"in stock"* and they are being packed for shipping.
> 
> Does anyone know what's up with this place??
> 
> ...


Yeah I got it 3 times as well.

Seems they found another distributor that has it in stock. Would have been nice if they had before I ordered from another site, but oh well. So I'll have 2 of these instead of just one.

Also, while I specifically requested that my order be cancelled in my last response to their customer service rep, they filled the order anyway once they got them back in stock. That's not something I appreciate much when paying by CC...I asked the rep to *notify* me when they got back in stock, and that if the price was the same I'd order one, and I guess she interpreted that as a "go ahead" on the charge, so I suppose I can't complain much about that. Still, it probably would have been best to notify me first *before* charging my card to verify I still wanted the item.

Looks like they have some work to do on their customer service, especially pertaining to listing items as in stock or not, but at least they don't ignore you when you inquire about your order. I've dealt with worse retailers to be sure. I sent an email to another retailer weeks ago inquiring about availability of something, and they have yet to even respond...that's just dumb, since that pretty well convinces me not to do business with them if they won't even respond to a simple inquiry.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Never got any emails here either. Hope my order shipped too.


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's some more inexplicable nonsense: now I got an email in response to the one I sent previously requesting that my order be cancelled...*after* they ran my CC for the charge...telling me they cancelled the order, and that's after I sent them yet another email requesting how much the shipping for just the Star Destroyer would be, since I originally had ordered the kit and some cans of Mr. Surfacer...the Mr. Surfacer has already been shipped and received, so the shipping for just the kit alone would conceivably be less, hence my question about the shipping charge.

They really need to get their act together over there.

BTW I warned them in an earlier email to expect more cancellations because of their earlier inability to get the kit back in stock from their original supplier, and for failing to make public on their website that it wasn't in stock. Apparently I was right.


----------



## Dare (Apr 1, 2003)

So.....

Place order
2 weeks until they arrive in stock
Starfighter in stock, ready to ship
Starfighter out of stock
No stock at all
Won't get any stock
Cancel order
No response
Strange email
No response
Strange email
Strange email
Strange email
Still NO response
Strange email
Order being packed
Card charged
UPS shipping confirmation and tracking info
Still NO response

Wow, is this out of order! Kind of funny actually! Now I just hope they arrive soon, and aren't basking on a beach in France with what's his name!  

Dare :roll:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, my order was processed as of this morning! Don't know if that means it's on the way or waiting to go to the USPO, but at least it's something. 

Patience does indeed pay off.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh, sure, _now_ I read this thread! I just placed my first order with Great Models yesterday! Why, oh WHY didn't I look here first?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well I just found out 2 days ago my credit card had been charged for them after waiting over 2 months for them to get them in.

I would have ordered from somewhere else but it seems the only other people that are carrying the models won't sell to me.


----------



## Gigan (Feb 13, 2005)

Ya I was going to cancel my order then it got processed yesterday finally


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

capt Locknar said:


> Well I just found out 2 days ago my credit card had been charged for them after waiting over 2 months for them to get them in.
> 
> I would have ordered from somewhere else but it seems the only other people that are carrying the models won't sell to me.


Starship Modeler has them in their new store for $50.


----------



## Gigan (Feb 13, 2005)

gat charged yesterday it arrived today!! Bout time


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Mine was charged on Wednesday, but I got it today! 

Sadly, tho, it's now going to go in to The Stash....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Got an e-mail from 'em yesterday. It seems they received my PayPal payment, but had no record of my order.  I guess if you want what they're selling, you have to put up with a bit of this nonsense?


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Got an e-mail from 'em yesterday. It seems they received my PayPal payment, but had no record of my order.  I guess if you want what they're selling, you have to put up with a bit of this nonsense?


Judging from the experiences of a number of people on this board, myself included, you have to put up with A LOT of this nonsense regarding this particular item. I'm not too keen on ordering anything else from them in the future quite frankly, without them confirming availability first anyway. They really need to understand the importance of real-time accuracy of the availability of their advertised inventory.


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

*The weird emails continue...*

Apparently, as one member suggested above, the deal with the French guy *was* indeed a joke. A bad one.



> Welcome to GreatNews,
> 
> Ok, Brandi's JOKE did not go over very well with customer support. No, Loic was not deported. It was meant as a joke between the employees (mostly Brandi) of GreatModels and Loic. He is not here so I have to pick on him somehow. I have been just informed that I am in 'trouble' for last weeks email. I have a short skinny Frenchman threatening me from France. What is he going to do bring me back some smelly cheese?


These people have a strange sense of priorities.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well I got mine in the mail today. I must say that Venator is a pretty impressive kit considering the original star destroyer kit. Not too bad in my eyes, Even comes with cement and paint and brush. Too bad I will never be able to build it as I can only afford one of these suckers right now and I need it for my collection right now. Perhaps someday I can get another one and then I can build it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

halcyon_daze said:


> Judging from the experiences of a number of people on this board, myself included, you have to put up with A LOT of this nonsense regarding this particular item. I'm not too keen on ordering anything else from them in the future quite frankly, without them confirming availability first anyway. They really need to understand the importance of real-time accuracy of the availability of their advertised inventory.


Yes...now that they've _received_ my order, I checked status and is says "searching for", as in they're trying to find the kits to fill my order. :freak: If I'd known they didn't have them in stock I wouldn't have placed the order. Then again, maybe that's why they don't indicate out of stock items...


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yes...now that they've _received_ my order, I checked status and is says "searching for", as in they're trying to find the kits to fill my order. :freak: If I'd known they didn't have them in stock I wouldn't have placed the order. Then again, maybe that's why they don't indicate out of stock items...


Yep. They don't seem to understand (or perhaps don't care sufficiently about) the importance of listing the actual availability of their inventory. I spoke with one of their reps on the phone, and the line I was told was that while they had discussed improving this aspect of their online ordering system, instituting real-time inventory availability on their website is "on the back burner".

Like I said previously...they have a strange sense of priorities. I told them as much in response to their last email. To me, it borders on misrepresentation not to alert the customer BEFORE they place their order that said item isn't currently in stock. This isn't a particularly good perception for them to perpetuate, and a failure to recognize it as such reflects poor business judgment IMO.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Personally, I don't have a problem w/them not listing items as "in-stock". Lots of small business sites don't take the time to tell you what is or isn't in-stock on the main page. However, the least they could do is take the time to let you know in the confirmation email. I wouldn't think it would be *that* hard to do a followup after checking the shelf! 

That having been said, should I ever get the wild hair to order from them in the future, I'll send an email asking about availability first!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Halcyon Daze said:


> I spoke with one of their reps on the phone, and the line I was told was that while they had discussed improving this aspect of their online ordering system, instituting real-time inventory availability on their website is "on the back burner".


In other words, they either don't have the money to spend on the problem, or they're unwilling to spend the money at this point in time.



Halcyon Daze said:


> To me, it borders on misrepresentation not to alert the customer BEFORE they place their order that said item isn't currently in stock. This isn't a particularly good perception for them to perpetuate, and a failure to recognize it as such reflects poor business judgment IMO.


I agree. True, nobody will be harmed just because they have to wait another three months before they get their kit, but I'd be willing to bet most customers aren't that patient. I also think it borders on false advertising--like hanging signs in the store window to attract customers when all they have are empty shelves.



Griffworks said:


> Personally, I don't have a problem w/them not listing items as "in-stock". Lots of small business sites don't take the time to tell you what is or isn't in-stock on the main page.


True, but on their home page they mention that their New Releases page is updated daily. If they have the time and resources to list new items on a daily basis, they should have the time and resources to list out of stock items as well.



Griffworks said:


> However, the least they could do is take the time to let you know in the confirmation email. I wouldn't think it would be *that* hard to do a followup after checking the shelf!


I agree with this. But I'm sure the confirmation e-mail is just an automatic mailing once your order has been received; somehow I don't see them running around the shop checking inventory for every internet order that gets placed...not until they're ready to _fill_ that order, anyway.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> True, but on their home page they mention that their New Releases page is updated daily. If they have the time and resources to list new items on a daily basis, they should have the time and resources to list out of stock items as well.





> I agree with this. But I'm sure the confirmation e-mail is just an automatic mailing once your order has been received; somehow I don't see them running around the shop checking inventory for every internet order that gets placed...not until they're ready to _fill_ that order, anyway.


Uh... Aren't those two at-odds with each other...? I mean, if they've got the time to update the site they should have the time to update the confirmation software to wait for an employee to manually release that after checking stock. 'Course, that's in a perfect world, I guess.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Uh... Aren't those two at-odds with each other...? I mean, if they've got the time to update the site they should have the time to update the confirmation software to wait for an employee to manually release that after checking stock. 'Course, that's in a perfect world, I guess.


I understand what you're saying, but the problem is that they're _not_ currently updating the confirmation software, so customers (like me) are waiting to receive kits that this retailer is selling yet may be unable to provide.


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> I understand what you're saying, but the problem is that they're _not_ currently updating the confirmation software, so customers (like me) are waiting to receive kits that this retailer is selling yet may be unable to provide.


Therein lies the rub. They should NOT be taking orders for stuff they don't have in stock without notifiying the customer of such, IMO. At the very least there should be some disclaimer that, while they're accepting orders,they can't be sure of delivery time because of supply difficulties or words to that effect. I know Starship Modeler was accepting placement on a waiting list for this kit *before* they actually got the inventory in. This is a more sensible type of approach IMO.

I don't do a lot of buying on the internet, but what little I do buy I buy exclusively on the net (like modeling and computer-related stuff). Great Models is the first ecommerce site I've done any biz with that did such a lousy job representing the availability of their inventory, and that communicated so poorly with customers who had already placed orders with them.


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

My order arrived today. Less than a month from when I placed it. I'd have to say not bad. The standard used to be 4-6 weeks for ordering anything by mail. I think we're just a little spoiled by the instant message internet world we live in now. JMO.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

halcyon_daze said:


> Therein lies the rub. They should NOT be taking orders for stuff they don't have in stock without notifiying the customer of such, IMO.


Well, that's all we're saying, really. I ordered two of the same kit--a kit which is not only out of production, but the company that produced it no longer exists (R.I.P. Polar Lights). I may have to wait for two or three months before I find out they were unable to obtain any kits to fill my order. Meanwhile, I'll have to pass up other opportunities to buy this kit that may come my way.



halcyon_daze said:


> I don't do a lot of buying on the internet, but what little I do buy I buy exclusively on the net (like modeling and computer-related stuff). Great Models is the first ecommerce site I've done any biz with that did such a lousy job representing the availability of their inventory, and that communicated so poorly with customers who had already placed orders with them.


Considering there are few hobby shops within reasonable driving distance from my home, and most of these being seriously understocked (unless you're a Nascar fan), I purchase most of my kits online. I have encountered a few sites that were pretty bad about updating stock status, but they usually notified me within a day or two that they would be unable to provide the kit I was interested in purchasing. Great Models, on the other hand, seems to make doing business this way the rule rather than the exception.


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Considering there are few hobby shops within reasonable driving distance from my home, and most of these being seriously understocked (unless you're a Nascar fan), I purchase most of my kits online. I have encountered a few sites that were pretty bad about updating stock status, but they usually notified me within a day or two that they would be unable to provide the kit I was interested in purchasing. Great Models, on the other hand, seems to make doing business this way the rule rather than the exception.


Boy I know what you mean about the dearth of decent hobby shops. We have exactly ONE in my area (Fort Worth, TX) that has a good selection of paints, supplies, etc. Even then, I often have to ask them to order specific items. Their prices are usually higher than buying online, but I often buy from them to support the shop (got one of my Refits from them). Otherwise, most model-related supplies and kits I get online.

The unfortunate thing about Great Models is they seem to have quite a good selection of modeling stuff (one of the few places I've found that carries the Mr. Surfacer line of products), but I don't trust them to have in stock what they advertise. As I've said before, *if* I do any business with them in the future I'll damn well email them about availability prior to ordering...although I rather dislike the idea of having to make an extra effort because of their shortcomings, in order to grant them the privilege of my business. This seems really silly and even stupid to me. If I can find what I need elsewhere, I won't buy from them though.


----------

